# America gets the Ranger back



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Afghan Police and Army drive Rangers to go after the bad guys. Rangers and Toyota Hilux compete fiercely outside America. Rangers are good. Tacoma in the US is in trouble now.


----------



## Ubervader (Mar 20, 2020)

Muhammad D said:


> Afghan Police and Army drive Rangers to go after the bad guys. Rangers and Toyota Hilux compete fiercely outside America. Rangers are good. Tacoma in the US is in trouble now.


Only Ranger 3.2 diesel is good I think you get only gas version in USA


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Muhammad D said:


> Afghan Police and Army drive Rangers to go after the bad guys. Rangers and Toyota Hilux compete fiercely outside America. Rangers are good. Tacoma in the US is in trouble now.


Chevy, Ford, Dodge all getting some Action.
Used to be G.M. Short Wheelbase Trucks in the 80's for the contras in Central America.
$600.00 to ship by barge per unit.

S-10,1/2 TONS WERE ALWAYS POPULAR FOR HARVEST SEASON.

NOTICE THE RED DODGE HAS ADVERTISING ON IT.

ALL TRUCKS USED. STRAIGHT FROM AUCTIONS IN AMERICA.























Remember the Texas Plumber who's phone number appeared on the News out of Syria ?

( Good Money in military radios too !)
( for a " small businessman")


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Chevy, Ford, Dodge all getting some Action.
> Used to be G.M. Short Wheelbase Trucks in the 80's for the contras in Central America.
> $600.00 to ship by barge per unit.
> 
> ...


The Plumber &#128517;


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Bet the TX plumber wants his truck back WITH machine gun in bed. 
Who's gonna make a comment about his 'Crack' now? :laugh:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Muhammad D said:


> The Plumber &#128517;


We Get those STUBBORN CLOGS OUT !


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Chevy, Ford, Dodge all getting some Action.
> Used to be G.M. Short Wheelbase Trucks in the 80's for the contras in Central America.
> $600.00 to ship by barge per unit.
> 
> ...


WTH did he sue the dealership. He should have taken off the sign himself.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

observer said:


> WTH did he sue the dealership. He should have taken off the sign himself.


The dealership was just trying to save money &#128517;


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Muhammad D said:


> The dealership was just trying to save money &#128517;


When we sold our old trucks we would take a can of white spray paint and paint over our logo and CA number.

No risk of someone having a hit and run accident and having a claim against our CA number.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

observer said:


> When we sold our old trucks we would take a can of white spray paint and paint over our logo and CA number.
> 
> No risk of someone having a hit and run accident and having a claim against our CA number.


It looks like a disgruntled plumber who worked for Mark-I Plumbing, went postal and took a truck to Syria &#128517;


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Tacoma outsold Ranger 3:1 last year in the USA ... and Tacoma's in trouble? HA


----------

